# Mignon crono or sage sgp



## Nonsmoker (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello help needed I'm looking at these two I like the look and ease of use than the sgp has but the reliability issues I've read is the only thing putting me off. As to the crono up side build quality but will it go fine enough and the adjustment is putting me off a little. I'm using a brevile barista mini double walled basket I know but the best but a much appreciated Christmas gift.

Any opinions are much appreciated.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I've owned a SGP and didn't like it at all. Grind inconsistency from one day to the next and inability to handle light roasts were the main factors. If it were my choice it would be the Mignon.


----------



## Nonsmoker (Jan 17, 2021)

lake_m said:


> I've owned a SGP and didn't like it at all. Grind inconsistency from one day to the next and inability to handle light roasts were the main factors. If it were my choice it would be the Mignon.


 Many thanks


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Similar experience for me. I had a SGP and followed it with a Mignon when it broke. I still have the Mignon.


----------

